# Juwel lido 120



## mr._luke (17 Feb 2015)

Not been on for a while so o thought id post up one of my current tanks.
Not so much of a scape, just an attempt at a natural looking community.
Spec
Juwel lido 120
Single tmc aquabar
ancient eheim external
Hydor 300w external heater
No co2
Lush max ferts

Plants
Aponogeton of some sort
Crypts
Mosses
Anubias

Livestock
40 exclamation point rasboras
9 daisys ricefish
2 bn plecs (growing on for larger tank)
4 endlers due to lazy shop attendant
Cherry shrimp xlots
Ammano shrimps
4 nerites
2 red lip nerites
2 tylo snails
2 batman nerites
4 apple snails
Stocking is all aproximate


----------



## mr. luke (17 Feb 2015)

Apears I didnt log into tapatalk properly....


----------



## parotet (17 Feb 2015)

Awesome! Good to see beautiful low techs!


----------



## mr. luke (17 Feb 2015)

Thanks 
Tommorrow ill be attemting a weeping moss carpet but im unsure how it will look. Time will tell!


----------



## nduli (17 Feb 2015)

Looks great, more photos need though to fully assess


----------



## Martin in Holland (18 Feb 2015)

+1 on the photos


----------



## mr._luke (18 Feb 2015)

As rrequested 
These are all from my phone camera post filter clean so please excuse the floaters and quality


----------



## dougstar (17 Mar 2015)

Hey nice tank! Sorry for the noob question, what is your light cycle. ?


----------



## mantis147 (17 Mar 2015)

I have been using the Lush Max ferts, seem to be pretty good results. Great looking tank very natural! whats the wood/branches you have used?


----------



## Boxerbrad (26 Jan 2016)

Fund this after looking through the forums. Beautiful tank, is it still going?


----------



## woodster (18 Feb 2016)

Really nice, I like that a lot


----------

